# The Doctrine of Glorification



## Puritanhead (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote from http://www.tulip.org/acc/sco/sco3.htm



> Glorification:
> 
> As a believer dies, his soul goes into the presence of God while he waits for the resurrection and redemption of his physical body, and there is comforted and beholds the glory of God. The final realization of salvation will come as Christ returns, gathers His people, and glorifies them together with Him. When the New Jerusalem is established, which is commonly referred to as heaven, the Bible promises that the curse of sin will be no more and that the elect will dwell in heaven with the Lord eternally, with perfect peace, love and joy.
> (see Eccl. 12.7, John 5.28-29, Acts 24.15, Rom. 8.30, 1 Cor. 15, 2 Cor. 5.1,6,8, Phil. 1.23; WCF 32, 33)


_____________________________________



> As a believer dies, his soul goes into the presence of God _while he waits for the resurrection and redemption of his physical body,_ and there is comforted and beholds the glory of God.



Agree or disagree with this specific point above? Would you articulate or explain it differently? What is the Reformed view? Our there differences among Reformed theologians in opinion on this matter? Isn't our _de facto_ glorification all at once when we die in Christ and depart this temporal realm? I readily acknowledge a future bodily resurrection, but should we really put a pause on it until the Second Advent? The idea of disembodied spirits really bothers me because it tinges on Gnosticism. The idea of "soul-sleep" bothers me because it tinges on the Papist doctrine of Purgatory. The physics of time make it a perplexing question -- perhaps the bodily resurrection could come at the Second Advent, but it's just the flash of eye for those that die with Christ in their hearts. I know somethings God has left as a mystery to us falliable beings.

*One thing I am sure of!*


> We are confident, yes, well pleased rather to be absent from the body and to be present with the Lord. [2 Corinthians 5:8]



This is one of those childlike questions that I have the compulsion to ask, because I'm curious, and I have to ask while I'm young and have a lot growing to do. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

